# Max Hall's statements are very ironic.



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Last night he bashes UTE fans, the U of U school and everyone associated with it. LDS church leader went to the U of U. I'm sure he doesn't consider his education crap. The U of U is great in the medical field.

Max Hall should have just savored his victory and moved on. He should have let the scoreboard do the talking.

Now lets talk about BYU fans and go back in time about three weeks ago.

*Defensive end Jan Jorgensen was told after the TCU game, by his parents, that quarterback Max Hall's wife was verbally assaulted by a group of BYU fans as she sat in the stands watching the game.* They wanted backup quarterback Riley Nelson, a sophomore, to replace her husband -- a three-year starter now on the verge of winning 10 games every year (6-2 this season, with five to play). They said a lot of uncomplimentary things about Max.

The love put forth by sports fans can change to hate faster than a team can score a touchdown -- or give one up. It's a conditional business, BYU head football coach Bronco Mendenhall acknowledges.

But it might go without saying that what happened to Cougar defensive coordinator Jaime Hill over the weekend of Oct. 24 is unconditionally wrong. Hill found himself filing a police report and scrubbing eggshells and crusted yolk off his car.

Yes, it happened in polite Provo. And Hill is angry.

"It's actually good there was no one in the house around," Hill said. "It could have been ugly."

Hill's car was pelted, he's convinced, because the Cougars lost 38-7 to the Horned Frogs of TCU. He'd be the first to say the team played poorly, but this? This was personal. His was the only car on the block that was pelted, which makes it obvious to him that a "fan" was sending a message.

In Utah Valley, bad behavior directed at local players and coaches hasn't been seen much. But this year emotions are flowing, and some hardcore BYU fans are still fuming after the team's lopsided losses to TCU and Florida State. The back-to-back disappointment was hard to take. Now, the loyal Cougar base that customarily sells out a 64,000-seat football stadium seems to have spawned a few who are turning against their own in personal ways.

http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/a ... c010f.html

It sounds like he needs to direct his statements to his own fanbase instead of the UTES.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> While, statistically speaking, only a small percentage of disgruntled fans engage in obnoxious, rude or illegal activity, it's clear that the mood in Utah Valley is generally more sour than sweet these days when it comes to BYU football.
> 
> While the number of negative incidents in Cougartown may be small, it's still too big for Hill and Mendenhall.
> 
> Mendenhall summed it up: "I would hold friends, or even enemies, to a higher standard."


Maybe Mendenhall can sit down with Max Hall and teach him a thing or two. Most UTE fans don't hate him. Pro maybe we can invite Max Hall to the Texas Roadhouse, and I will show him some Ute kindness.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Pro maybe we can invite Max Hall to the Texas Roadhouse, and I will show him some Ute kindness.


Good idea! Invite me too and I can witness that the word "ute" and "kindness" can be used in the same sentence. I am surprised that so many people take such offense at that. If he really is just an idiot like you have repeatedly stated, why would you care what some stranger (who is an idiot) thinks of you? If I recall (since you pulled the religion card several times) it is the greater fool who takes offense when offense was intended, right? Don't be a greater fool brother! I don't agree with what he said in the least and I would have reprimanded him very seriously if I were the coach or the AD, but I don't lose sleep over what some hot head says. If that were someone who I respected and was important to me, I would be offended in that case.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Good idea! Invite me too and I can witness that the word "ute" and "kindness" can be used in the same sentence. I am surprised that so many people take such offense at that. If he really is just an idiot like you have repeatedly stated, why would you care what some stranger (who is an idiot) thinks of you? If I recall (since you pulled the religion card several times) it is the greater fool who takes offense when offense was intended, right? Don't be a greater fool brother! I don't agree with what he said in the least and I would have reprimanded him very seriously if I were the coach or the AD, but I don't lose sleep over what some hot head says. If that were someone who I respected and was important to me, I would be offended in that case.


Maybe you need to give a talk in church today. Max Hall isn't a stranger to me. I have met him several times, and I have joked with him. I even posted this last year. All Ute fans aren't beer drinking fools. It's the 2% that ruins it.

Daniel, with all your preaching you failed to even address the topic of the thread. Maybe you could stick to the topic instead of preaching to me. I'm just point out FACTS about BYU fans.

He gives the school/church a bad name he talks about hating people. Jan Jorgenson and Lamb were reprimanded not to long ago for saying that Air Force plays dirty. It just makes them look stupid when their taught to live a higher standard.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My point was very simple and you have apparently chosen to be the greater fool I reckon. 
PS-I did not know we had such a Y insider; what else can you tell us about the team? :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> My point was very simple and you have apparently chosen to be the greater fool I reckon.
> PS-I did not know we had such a Y insider; what else can you tell us about the team?


You didn't have a point. All I read is blah, blah, blah and nothing about BYU fans attacking Max Hall's wife or Hill's car. You like to pick and choose the facts if they go against BYU fans.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > My point was very simple and you have apparently chosen to be the greater fool I reckon.
> > PS-I did not know we had such a Y insider; what else can you tell us about the team?
> 
> 
> You didn't have a point. All I read is blah, blah, blah and nothing about BYU fans attacking Max Hall's wife or Hill's car. You like to pick and choose the facts if they go against BYU fans.


It is kind of funny that Max who is so unintelligent would have so much control over your life; it is quite insulting actually that he could control so much by spewing some stupid words. He chose to act poorly and now you get to choose how you respond, hopefully positively.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It is kind of funny that Max who is so unintelligent would have so much control over your life; it is quite insulting actually that he could control so much by spewing some stupid words. He chose to act poorly and now you get to choose how you respond, hopefully positively.


Yep that is the beauty of it all. He doesn't affect me. I like to stir the pot much like the Krispy kreme MOD


----------

